# Advert on web directory very low ranking what to do?



## mick1960 (1 May 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Jimbobp (2 May 2009)

It is realatively easy to set up your own adwords account on google (If I can do it anyone can!). Once you decide on your advert you can limit your spend to daily & monthly spends. Generally the more you spend on cost per click the higher up the list you get - much easier to keep a handle on your spend than handing your money over to virtual cowboys


----------



## mick1960 (2 May 2009)

Thanks for that,I would just hate to give this company any more money for providing next to nothing but a persuasive sales spiel.


----------



## jhegarty (2 May 2009)

Sounds like you got done.


----------



## mick1960 (3 May 2009)

jhegarty said:


> Sounds like you got done.


Yes that would seem so!


----------



## cakemonster (6 May 2009)

Hi Mick1960,

You can use loads of different resources to help your web site in google.

http://www.seomoz.org/article/beginners-guide-to-search-engine-optimization

Try adding your company/site to:

linkedin
swik.net


etc

membership with the likes of IIA will give you a listing on there directory page.


----------



## mick1960 (6 May 2009)

thanks for that good advise cake monster


----------

